# So happy! Finally got a beautiful recording of my string quartet!



## Oscardude




----------



## Mandryka

Thank you for posting. Why did you call it Reinvention?


----------



## vtpoet

Hey! Congratulations. Am listening to it as I write this. A beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Swosh

Wow Oscar that's astonishing. You're gifted!!!


----------



## Oscardude

Thanks so much! Glad you like it


----------



## Oscardude

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Oscardude

A prize-winning string quartet from the national Young Composer's Challenge competition, this piece was recorded at the winner's concert in Orlando, Florida 2019.

This string quartet composed during the summer of 2018, is an experimental exploration of unity and coherence in the presence of juxtaposing sections. Focusing on the smallest musical ideas and transforming them continuously in different settings, the string quartet acknowledges and deviates from sonata form. It is based on the idea of quickly swiping through a series of pictures of the same person, telling a story throughout. This piece is inspired by the music interval of the major seventh; it can be found in every transformation and turn the music takes.


----------



## mikeh375

Extremely competent music with good control, well done, excellent work.


----------



## Oscardude

Thank you so much! Glad you enjoyed this


----------

